# The Spooky Walk opens tonight! - 10/19/07



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Tonight at 6pm all of our actors will be showing up to eat hot dogs and snacks, then get into their places.
At 7pm the front gates will open and thousands of people will come to wait in line for an hour or so, then walk through the haunt which takes about 45 minutes to an hour.

I'm getting pretty damn pumped! 
The Black Woods (our exhibit) looks great!
I'll have some hilarious night vision videos up of people being scared this weekend or next.
It should be hysterical! 

ALso if you've been following my Black Woods updates thread, you might be wondering where episode 4 of "Creating The Black Woods" is.
Unfortunately we didn't have much to show since it's done now and anything we show would be giving it away!
I'll put up a new episode and a daytime and a nighttime walkthrough when it's all over next weekend, along with the scare videos.

Keep checking back for those videos and more pictures and stuff! 

Anyone else opening tonight, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oops, for some reason this thread got posted twice. :X
Mods, please delete one of them!


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

good luck man - hope things go well


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Good Luck, hope the weather clears for ya.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck man!!!hope the turn out is good...plenty pics....


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Heyy guys things went okay tonight!
We got some rain so it ended up being almost like a practice run!
Tomorrow night is going to be ridiculous.
They already called up extra cops and ambulances to be there because it's going to be a madhouse.

I'll film and take pictures tomorrow because tonight we mostly just fixed up some glitchy stuff!


----------

